
Do Tasks Quickly and Imperfectly - kartickv
https://medium.com/@karti/do-tasks-quickly-and-imperfectly-747b20f74f67
======
evolve2k
This article exactly summarises where I go wrong. My inherent desire is to
think things through and do a good job the first time around. Recently I even
been following the advice of ship it, ship it.. but I can see quality in our
team suffering. How do I balance getting stuff out the door vs doing work we
are proud of/can stand by?

If being a quality craft person is not the right mental model what is a better
analogy?

~~~
kartickv
Author here. Thanks for weighing in.

Why don't you get stuff out, determine what needs to be improved (if any, as
opposed to starting a new task) and improve that?

If you put out a marketing video for your app, and it drives 1000 purchases of
your app, you should be proud of that. The video itself is irrelevant, so
don't judge it, or yourself by it.

I think the craftsman analogy is misleading because physical objects can't be
updated after selling. Maybe a better analogy is that of a chef, who doesn't
measure himself by how it turned out when he tried a new dish for the first
time. He measures himself by how it is after repeated iterations.

As Basecamp says, work should always be compared with what it was before, not
a theoretical ideal.

------
23andwalnut
I enjoyed this. A quick read and a message I needed to hear today. Thanks!

